# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Inducirani porod

## Nina

Za tjedan dana sam zbog nekih komplikacija narucena na indukciju.
Tada ulazim u 39 tjedan.
Zanima me da li ima netko iskustva s indukcijom prije termina?
Jel to onda duze traje?
Moram priznati da se bojim.....
Jel imate kakav savjet,jel  postoji nesto sto bi mi moglo olaksat da se brze otvorim?

----------


## sandraf

meni su prokinuli vodenjak u 14 sati, rodila sam u 17.10. isto sam bila u 39. tjednu. pustili su me da sjedim kroz trudove, da se ljuljam, namjestam naslon, to mi je jako olaksalo, mozda cak i ubrzalo porod, iako ne mogu tvrditi.

sretno!

----------


## Nina

Hvala ti Sandraf sto si mi bar ti odgovorila   :Smile:  
A jesi li prije indukcije imala pozitivan nalaz,tj. jel se cervix poceo skracivati i jesi li se pocela otvarati?
Cini mi se da je i to vazno za uspjeh indukcije,pa zato pitam.

----------


## zrinka

ja imam ne bas lijepo iskustvo s indukcijom i ako nije neophodna, ne bih je nikome preporucila.....
meni je nalaz cerviksa bio nezreo, tj nisam bila ni malo otvorena a taj sam dan morala roditi (zbog zamucenja plodne vode)...
dobila sam prepidil gel i bolovi su bili jaki, cesti, iscrpljujuci, bez prirodnog ritma pomalo otvaranja nego, naglo i nekontrolirano...
osim toga, stalno sam bila prikacena na ctg i nisam imala mogucnost promjene polozaja, sto je dodatno otezavalo otvaranje

najezim se kad se sjetim  :Sad: 

a kako ti pomoci, ne znam....ako ju mozes izbjeci, izbjegni, ako samo krene, super, sto duze ostani na nogama, skaci na lopti, setaj, ne daj se leci i eto....drzim palceve da bude ok i brzo

----------


## tridesetri

moj bi se porod takodjer mogao nazvati induciranim. nisam bas kao ti bila narucena na porod.
meni je u 38 tjednu napukao vodenjak, i premda porod u biti zvanicno nije poceo zadrzali su me, prokinuli vodenjak do kraja, dali mi drip.
od probijanja vodenjaka do poroda je proslo 5 sati sto je za prvorotku cini mi se dosta brzo. 
sto se tice brzeg otvaranja pokusaj sto vise biti na nogama, mene su drzali na ctg-u ali sam izmislila da trebam na wc i da mogu sama, da se dobro osjecam. huh, da vidis brzog otvaranja...skoro sam rodila stojecki   :Wink:

----------


## Mamasita

Nina, to ti je tako individualno.
Ja sam npr. išla na indukciju u 42.tj. i također imam jako loše iskustvo. Nisam se nikako otvarala iako sam od 11 ujutro do 9 navečer non-stop hodala.
Ne znam kakve komplikacije imaš pa ti ne mogu reći da probaš izbjeći indukciju, ali ako ikako možeš....
Ako baš moraš, kao što rekoh, to je sve individualno i možda ćeš se ti baš otvarati bez problema. Mislim da je bitno da odagnaš strah i probaš se opustiti i pozitivno razmišljati.

----------


## sladjanaf

ja sam išla u 38.-om tjednu ali već sam bila otvorena 5 prstiju i porod je (od puknuća vodenjaka) trajao 1h i 15 min. Bilo je kratko ali nevjerojatno bolno, tako da to više ne bih željela ponoviti ako nije zaista neophodno.

----------


## sandraf

> Hvala ti Sandraf sto si mi bar ti odgovorila   
> A jesi li prije indukcije imala pozitivan nalaz,tj. jel se cervix poceo skracivati i jesi li se pocela otvarati?
> Cini mi se da je i to vazno za uspjeh indukcije,pa zato pitam.


ja sam imala skracen cervix jos u 17. tjednu, kompliciranu trudnocu, na porod sam stigla 4 prsta otvorena. pristala sam na indukciju zbog nekih komplikacija iz prve trudnoce. inace, osim prokidanja vodenjaka (sto je neugodno), sam porod mi je bio krasan, vrlo pozitivno iskustvo. islo je brzo, nije bilo bolno, imala sam ugodnu atmosferu u radjaoni, super babicu, osjecala sam se fenomenalno dok sam radjala i nakon poroda. 

eto, zelim ti porod kao sto je bio moj  :Smile:

----------


## nine

> . 
> sto se tice brzeg otvaranja pokusaj sto vise biti na nogama, mene su drzali na ctg-u *ali sam izmislila da trebam na wc* i da mogu sama, da se dobro osjecam. huh, da vidis brzog otvaranja...skoro sam rodila stojecki


  :Grin:  ovom smicalicom sam se ja poslužila

i pogađate

došla teta s patkom, guskom, šta već i cjevčicom
ups
ništa od šetnje

samo sam dobila komentar: pa vama je mjehur prazan,
a ja se mislim...znam

----------


## bebibranka

I meni su probušili vodenjak,sad se toga više ni ne sjećam ali nakon toga pa do poroda je prošlo oko 3 3.5 sata.I nisam bila naručena nego su mi kod amnioskopije počele kontrakcije i nisu stigli pogledat vodu,a bila sam taman navršila 41 tjedan.Kad su mi se kontrakcije u rađaoni smirile prošlo je dosta dugo i onda sam od straha kakva je plodna voda i straha da ne ostanem bez doktora s kojim sam se sve dogovorila ,a moram priznati i gladi složila s bušenjem vodenjaka.Jedva sam osjetila to.Al zato su trudovi počeli odmah nakon toga i bili su jaaki. :/  I da,rekli su da mi nisu dali drip da bi ga dali u slučaju da bušenje ne bi pokrenulo trudove.

----------


## donna

i moj porod je bio inducirani...kako je bilo da ne dužim,možete pročitati u pričama s poroda" dolazak karle...".

----------


## TinnaZ

Ja bih izbjegla indukciju ako se ikako može, što sam uostalom i učinila na svom drugom porodu. I imala prekrasan porod. Prije toga su me 3 ili 4 puta slali (a neke doktorice se služile i raznim drugim načinima uvjeravanja) na indukciju, no kako mi njihova objašnjenja nisu bila dovoljno čvrsta, tražila sam svaki puta da to odgodimo do sljedeće amnioskopije. Na kraju sam se porodila i bez prokidanja vodenjaka i bez dripa - prekrasan osjećaj.

----------


## TinnaZ

Koju sam glupost napisala: htjela sam reći bez prokidanja vodenjaka kao načina za induciranje poroda; na samom kraju poroda 1,5 sat prije izgona sam dozvolila prokidanje vodenja; trudovi su isti tren postali duplo bolniji. Ali bila sam na kraju, pa se dalo izdržati.

----------


## bubimira

Ja sam imala induciran porod sa 38+3 tjedana.
Došla sam u bolnicu u petak navećer jer sam već 2 dana imala jake bolove u području bubrega, za koje nisu znali što je. A kako sam 3 tjedna prije toga završila u bolnici zbog otvaranja i kontrakcija maternice odlučili su me poroditi. Taj dan je baš u rađaoni bio dežuran doc kod kojeg sam se kontrolirala za vrijeme trudnoće i u kojeg sam imala puno povjerenja. Bilo mi je odmah lakše kad je on bio tamo i vjerojatno sam lakše prihvatila činjenicu o indukciji s obzirom da je on to predložio.

Ujutro u subotu oko 9 sati sam dobila drip, a kasnije su mi i vodenjak probušili, al ne sjećam se više u koje doba i ne sjećam se da su mi se tad pojačali trudovi. 
Sve do podneva je bilo ok, a onda su počeli sve jači trudovi i na 3 min razmaka. Tad sam bila otvorena 6-7. Oko 15 sati sam bila otvorena 9 cm i tad su me prebacili u boks. Tad su već trudovi postajali sve jači i jači, a kak sam ležala na boku najgori mi je bio onaj nagon za tiskanjem i borba s njim. Puno sam se koncentrirala na pravilno disanje i to me spasilo. Ne mogu reći da je umanjilo jačinu trudova al definitivno odvrati pažnju s njih. Cijelo vrijeme razmišljaš kako pravilno disati i dahčeš da " ne iskočiš iz tračnica" a trudovi samo prolaze pored tebe. Puno mi je i značila činjenica da je MM pored mene.

Vita se rodila u  16:40.  

Nemoj se bojati. Ja sam sigurna da je sve uglavi. Meni je bilo lakše jer sam bila uz doktora kojem vjerujem, a da je bio taj dan dežuran slučajno netko drugi gotovo sam sigurna da bi isto pokušala izbjeći indukciju na sve moguće načine. Iako danas kad gledam na svoje osobno iskustvo s dripom i prekidanjem vodenjaka i na porod opčenito ne mogu navesti ni jedno negativno sjećanje.Baš naprotiv!! Zato kažem da je sve u glavi!
Sretno   :Love:

----------


## traxi

> ja imam ne bas lijepo iskustvo s indukcijom i ako nije neophodna, ne bih je nikome preporucila.....
> dobila sam prepidil gel i bolovi su bili jaki, cesti, iscrpljujuci, bez prirodnog ritma pomalo otvaranja nego, naglo i nekontrolirano...
> osim toga, stalno sam bila prikacena na ctg i nisam imala mogucnost promjene polozaja, sto je dodatno otezavalo otvaranje
> 
> najezim se kad se sjetim


ovo kao da sebe čitam. ja sam isto dobila prostin gel i odmah su počeli trudovi. ja se isto naježim kad se sjetim, ali eto...pomalo već zaboravljam. 
mislim da skoro svaka žena dobije drip, da nema baš puno žena koje su rodije prirodno, bez ikakve kemije..  :Sad:

----------


## TinnaZ

> ovo kao da sebe čitam. ja sam isto dobila prostin gel i odmah su počeli trudovi. ja se isto naježim kad se sjetim, ali eto...pomalo već zaboravljam. 
> mislim da skoro svaka žena dobije drip, da nema baš puno žena koje su rodije prirodno, bez ikakve kemije..


 Obrane se od toga samo one koje inzistiraju, i ne daju se "navući" na foru sa infuzijom. Evo neki dan čitam da nisam jedina koju su na taj način na prvom porodu prešli, a sada sam uvjerenja da je možda ista takva namjera postojala na drugom porodu. Samo sam drugi puta rekla "ne hvala, ne bih niti infuziju, dobro se osjećam".

----------


## bebibranka

> traxi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ovo kao da sebe čitam. ja sam isto dobila prostin gel i odmah su počeli trudovi. ja se isto naježim kad se sjetim, ali eto...pomalo već zaboravljam. 
> mislim da skoro svaka žena dobije drip, da nema baš puno žena koje su rodije prirodno, bez ikakve kemije.. 
> 
> 
>  Obrane se od toga samo one koje inzistiraju, i ne daju se "navući" na foru sa infuzijom. Evo neki dan čitam da nisam jedina koju su na taj način na prvom porodu prešli, a sada sam uvjerenja da je možda ista takva namjera postojala na drugom porodu. Samo sam drugi puta rekla "ne hvala, ne bih niti infuziju, dobro se osjećam".


e toga sam se i bojala.Meni su dali "infuziju" iako sam ja naglasila da ne želim drip.I mislim da sam iako se već slabo sjećam imala dugo tu tekućinu.Znam da sam trudove dobila tek nakon bušenja vodenjaka.Imaš kakvo mišljenje?

----------


## TinnaZ

A ne znam kaj bih rekla. Grozno je uopće pomišljati da se u našem zdravstvenom sustavu osoblje služi lažima, pa se iskreno nadam da je kod mene na prvom porodu to bio usamljeni slučaj. Primalja je rekla da će mi sada dati malo infuzije, ja sam rekla dobro, a tek nakon pola sata sam sramežljivo pitala, uvjerena da pitam glupo pitanje - kaj je u toj infuziji. nekako me kopkalo kako sada meni entko nešto daje, a ne znam u stvari što mi daje. Mislila sam da je neki koktel da se bolje osjećam, protiv iscrpljenosti i slično. Kada sam nakon pola sata dobila odgovor da je to drip, ma kaj da ti velim ... osjećaj iskorištenosti, prijevare, izmanipuliranosti; fuj. Ali odmah nakon toga, počeli su me tako trgati trudovi, da sam lovila zraka, a prije svakog sljedećeg truda dolazila mi je navala panike; što od nedostatka zraka, što od osjećaja da ne mogu kontrolirati niti svoje tijelo, niti misli, kao da je to nešto što nije dio mene i ne može se kontrolirati. 
A sada neki dan čitam još jedan sličan post; vidim nisam jedina, mada se nadam da su to ustvari jako rijetki slučaejvi i izuzeci da se netko u jednoj zdravstvenoj instituciji služi lažima.
Ako su ti trudovi počeli tek kada su ti prokinuli vodenjak - ne znam, možda je ipak bila samo infuzija obične glukoze.
Ja sam u strahu od ponovne podvale, odbila i infuziju, i valjda bih ju odbila da sam skapavala od iscrpljenosti. Jest da sam bila na prvom porodu naivna i dobronamjerna budala koja je vjerovala u humanost našeg zdravstvenog sustava, ali ne može me nitko 2 puta navući na istu foru, i prevesti žednu preko vode.

ne sjećam se točno, ali mislim da sam i prvi puta pitala supruga da mi pročita što piše, to što je on pročitao nije me zabrinjavalo - da li je pisalo glukoza ili nešto drugo ne znam. Ali očito da je unutra bio još i naš dragi dodatak drip.

----------


## TinnaZ

Evo prisjećam se još dijelova: interesiralo me je zakaj mi sada nekaj daju kada se osjećam super. Jednako super sam se osjećala i na drugom porodu, ali cijelo vrijeme sve do kraja. A na prvom porodu je super nestalo ubrzo nakon što je počeo djelovati drip.
Kada sam prvi puta pitala primalju da li nešto nije u redu kada mi daje infuziju, rekla je da je sve u redu da je to samo infuzija. A onda je mene kopkalo, pa sam skupljala hrabrosti da ju još malo detalja pitam kada ponovo dođe ... došla je za pola sata ....

----------


## bebibranka

> A ne znam kaj bih rekla. Grozno je uopće pomišljati da se u našem zdravstvenom sustavu osoblje služi lažima, pa se iskreno nadam da je kod mene na prvom porodu to bio usamljeni slučaj. Primalja je rekla da će mi sada dati malo infuzije, ja sam rekla dobro, a tek nakon pola sata sam sramežljivo pitala, uvjerena da pitam glupo pitanje - kaj je u toj infuziji. nekako me kopkalo kako sada meni entko nešto daje, a ne znam u stvari što mi daje. Mislila sam da je neki koktel da se bolje osjećam, protiv iscrpljenosti i slično. Kada sam nakon pola sata dobila odgovor da je to drip, ma kaj da ti velim ... osjećaj iskorištenosti, prijevare, izmanipuliranosti; fuj. Ali odmah nakon toga, počeli su me tako trgati trudovi, da sam lovila zraka, a prije svakog sljedećeg truda dolazila mi je navala panike; što od nedostatka zraka, što od osjećaja da ne mogu kontrolirati niti svoje tijelo, niti misli, kao da je to nešto što nije dio mene i ne može se kontrolirati. 
> A sada neki dan čitam još jedan sličan post; vidim nisam jedina, mada se nadam da su to ustvari jako rijetki slučaejvi i izuzeci da se netko u jednoj zdravstvenoj instituciji služi lažima.
> Ako su ti trudovi počeli tek kada su ti prokinuli vodenjak - ne znam, možda je ipak bila samo infuzija obične glukoze.
> Ja sam u strahu od ponovne podvale, odbila i infuziju, i valjda bih ju odbila da sam skapavala od iscrpljenosti. Jest da sam bila na prvom porodu naivna i dobronamjerna budala koja je vjerovala u humanost našeg zdravstvenog sustava, ali ne može me nitko 2 puta navući na istu foru, i prevesti žednu preko vode.
> 
> ne sjećam se točno, ali mislim da sam i prvi puta pitala supruga da mi pročita što piše, to što je on pročitao nije me zabrinjavalo - da li je pisalo glukoza ili nešto drugo ne znam. Ali očito da je unutra bio još i naš dragi dodatak drip.


ako je tak imam veeliku potrebu da ih tužim.LAGATI????jer ni ja nisam mogla normalno disati kad su došli trudovi.Možda je samo niski prag tolerancije na bol i užasan strah u kojem sam bila.Još se uvijek ne mogu natjerati da napišem svoje iskustvo s poroda.Pogotovo zbog onog nakon poroda, bila sam tako ljuta da sam izjavila da one gadure (sestre) imaju sreću da ja ne vozim auto jer bi bilo krvavih fleka na asfaltu kad bi mi se pokazale u gradu.  :Mad:

----------


## TinnaZ

ne znam da li si skužila, pišem dosta zbrčkano: prvi puta je bilo u Čakovcu. Drugi puta je bilo u Varaždinu, uz dosta borbe uspjela sam imati super porod, možda si čitala moju priču. Starija primalja u Varaždinu je odmah rekla da mi daje dripeka, a kada sam zamolila da pričekamo malo sa tim, onda je rekla da će mi dati samo infuziju. No, ja sam iz straha da u toj infuziji ne bude i nekih dodataka odbila i infuziju.
Ovo što sam prethodno pisala da je primalja rekla da je to što mi daje infuzija a bio je drip, to je bilo u Čakovcu a ne Varaždinu.

I ja imam ružne osjećaje, da se sretnem sa tim osobljem iz Čakovca ne bi bilo ugodno. U Varaždinu je starija primalja bila barem iskrena, druga stvar je što je bila tako iznenađena kada sam odbila drip da je odmah izašla iz sobe i nije se vratila. Onda su poslali druge dvije primalje, mlade, koje su isto bile ok. I doktor je bio ok, ali se je gđa. š. doktorica svojski trudila da pokvari trud svih ovih prethodnih. E, da se ponovo nas dvije nađemo u istoj prostoriji, bio bi mi gušt da mi dođe cica na megdan dok sam ja u normali.

----------


## nine

sad mene nešto zanima
MI NAGAĐAMO šta nam je dano, i šta se radilo nad nama u porodu.
kako se može i može li se dobit potpuna medicinska dokumentacija
i da, zar moram imat razloga za to

razlog je jednostavan, sad me baš zanima, šta koliko, koja doza, itd, i tko me porodio...pinokio...pa to niti igdi piše niti se itko prestavio...
glavno da su oni sebi arhivirali moju uzv knjižicu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## trinity

nine, vidim da si iz splita, pa pretpostavljam da si tamo i rodila.

zalosno je da jako malo znamo o postupcima koje obavljaju s nama dok smo u bolnici, a jos manje znamo o postupcima prema bebi u onih par sati dok nam je ne dovedu.

ja sam (kao i vecina) na drugi porod isla ipak pripremljenija nego na prvi, tako da uglavnom znam sta su mi davali i kad, a sto se tice doktora, cim se pojavio neki novi kojeg nisam poznavala i poceo cackati oko mene pitala sam ga tko je on i da se predstavi jer mi je zbilja bilo glupo da ne znam tko me dira, a njemu sam u sali rekla "da zelim znati koga cu tuziti po potrebi  :Smile:  "
ma uglavnom, hocu reci, ne treba se ustrucavati i pitati za bilo sta i *pokusati* (ovo naglasavam jer se u splitskom rodilistu moze nekad samo bezuspjesno pokusati) odbiti odredjeni postupak po defaultu.
npr. mozes odbiti brijanje, klistiranje, drip, a ne mozes utjecati na epiziotomiju  :Evil or Very Mad: 

a sto se tice uzv knjizice, meni se dogodila ista stvar i cim sam kod kuce primjetila da mi fali, nazvala sam bolnicu i poslala nekoga po nju.

----------


## TinnaZ

Nine, perma Zakonu o zaštiti prava pacijenta imaš pravo tražiti kopije liječničke dokumentacije, uz plaćanje troškova kopiranja.
Evo linka na Zakon, pročitaj ga stvarno nije veliki, pronađi točan članak koji o tome govori, a kada sastaviš pisamce please pošalješ mi ga, ja bih isto htjela tražiti dokumentaciju sa moga prvog poroda u Čakovcu.
http://www.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeno/2004/2953.htm

Na Rodinom portalu ito ima o tome Zakonu i pravima, možeš pročitati na:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1757

Što se tiče nuspojava Dolantina, pisala sam prema sjećanju, ne znam gdje sam točno čitala ili mi je netko rekao o onih 2 sata, i posljedicama na bebu, zamoliti ćemo Felix da nam da linkove gdje se to može detaljnije pročitati. Felix može?

Epiziotomiju uvijek možeš izbjeći, ako na neki papir, najbolje na onu njihovu Izjavu, napišeš da ne daješ odobrenje za epiziotomiju unaprijed, odnosno da ćeš ga eventualno dati prema potrebi u tijeku poroda.

----------


## VedranaV

> Za tjedan dana sam zbog nekih komplikacija narucena na indukciju.
> Tada ulazim u 39 tjedan.
> Zanima me da li ima netko iskustva s indukcijom prije termina?
> Jel to onda duze traje?
> Moram priznati da se bojim.....
> Jel imate kakav savjet,jel  postoji nesto sto bi mi moglo olaksat da se brze otvorim?


Nina, na australskoj mailing listi primalja su baš nedavno pisali o akupresuri i akupunkturi kao načinu poticanja poroda (radilo se o vaginalnom nakon carskog pa valjda ne bi bili dozvolili vaginalni da je bilo preko 40 tjedana):




> My friend had her VBAC on Saturday at 39wks and 6 days with no complications; drug free, over 4kg baby and only a graze. She had an induction massage at Fertile Ground, which basically involves acupressure points, although she found it too hard for what she liked and was sore afterwards. She then went to see someone else I know to help with the soreness. She had the massage a couple of days before she went into labour but was already having good pre-labour. She didn’t have GD but maybe an alternative might be acupressure if you can get the all clear for it. I believe one of the acupressure points is two fingers above the inside ankles, so that’s the spot where you press.
> 
> Where about is she? There is a great masseuse / aromatherapist / health consultant I can highly recommend in Melbourne who does a wonderful pregnancy massage and can tailor for induction (clary sage oil etc). Both my friend and I went into labour 2 days after having one of her massages! I wasn’t even having pre-labour and was nine days early.


http://www.mail-archive.com/ozmidwif.../msg21387.html

Navodno da i homeopatija može pomoći.

----------


## TinnaZ

Nine, možeš li reći o kavim komplikacijama se radi a koje su razlog za indukciju?

----------


## Fidji

Mislim da je Nina već rodila na carski.

----------


## TinnaZ

A čestitamo onda!

Našla sam još nešto o indukciji:



> Večinoma uspe nadaljevanje indukcije s predrtjem mehurja in infuzijo oksitocina. Najpogostejše indikacije za indukcijo poroda s prostaglandinom v Porodnišnici Ljubljana so bile nosečnost čez pričakovani dan poroda, hipertenzija, zastoj plodove rasti in ogrožen plod. Ena četrtina porodnic rodi v 10-ih urah po aplikaciji, tri četrtine v 24-ih urah, druge šele po 24-ih urah. Ti porodi so zelo rizični in se v 17,5 % končajo s carskim rezom ter v 4,6 % z vaginalno operacijo.


Cijeli tekst nalazi se ovdje:
http://www.mf.uni-lj.si/isis/isis99-.../sajina97.html

Iz istog teksta je i ovo:



> Mag. Zlata Felc, dr. med., je v svojem prispevku analizirala vpliv oksitocikov in analgezije med porodom na plod in novorojenčka. Oksitocin naj bi v visokih odmerkih (nad 20mU/min oz. 2500 - 1200mU/kg porodne teže) povzročil hiperbilirubinemijo novorojenčka. Opisani so tudi antidiuretični učinki in primer masivne nekroze jeter novorojenčka. Analgetiki, dani med porodom, lahko ogrozijo plod posredno zaradi motnje, ki jo povzročijo pri materi (npr. padec krvnega tlaka matere lahko povzroči fetalni distres) ali neposredno, ker se prenašajo prek placente. Dolantin lahko povzroči pri plodu spremembo srčne akcije ter depresijo dihanja novorojenčka in s tem nižjo oceno po Apgarjevi. Po diazepamu je otrok zaspan, hipotoničen, ima moteno termoregulacijo in spremenjeno srčno akcijo. Epiduralna in lokalna analgezija nimata neposrednega vpliva na plod. Spazmolitiki lahko povzročijo tahikardijo in zmanjšajo "beat to beat" variabilnost v CTG-ju.


A tu su ima još tekstova o Dolantinu:
http://www.google.hr/search?hl=hr&q=...a=lr%3Dlang_hr

----------


## VedranaV

> Mislim da je Nina već rodila na carski.


Aha, pardon, nisam gledala datum prvog posta.

----------


## TinnaZ

> na australskoj mailing listi primalja su baš nedavno pisali o akupresuri i akupunkturi kao načinu poticanja poroda (radilo se o vaginalnom nakon carskog pa valjda ne bi bili dozvolili vaginalni da je bilo preko 40 tjedana)


 A zakaj ne bi dozvolili vaginalni da je bilo preko 40 tjedana?

----------


## VedranaV

Ne znam.

----------


## nine

sad ste me malo izbucali 
jer ima nina 
i nine
a ja imam i sliku  :Grin:  

trinity jesi dobila uzv knjižicu nazad??????
pa i ja sam se vratila i dobila odgovor da se NE VRAČA nazad, da osatje u arhivi   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nine

> Iz istog teksta je i ovo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Mag. Zlata Felc, dr. med., je v svojem prispevku analizirala vpliv oksitocikov in analgezije med porodom na plod in novorojenčka. Oksitocin naj bi v visokih odmerkih (nad 20mU/min oz. 2500 - 1200mU/kg porodne teže) povzročil hiperbilirubinemijo novorojenčka. Opisani so tudi antidiuretični učinki in primer masivne nekroze jeter novorojenčka. Analgetiki, dani med porodom, lahko ogrozijo plod posredno zaradi motnje, ki jo povzročijo pri materi (npr. padec krvnega tlaka matere lahko povzroči fetalni distres) ali neposredno, ker se prenašajo prek placente. Dolantin lahko povzroči pri plodu spremembo srčne akcije ter depresijo dihanja novorojenčka in s tem nižjo oceno po Apgarjevi. Po diazepamu je otrok zaspan, hipotoničen, ima moteno termoregulacijo in spremenjeno srčno akcijo. Epiduralna in lokalna analgezija nimata neposrednega vpliva na plod. Spazmolitiki lahko povzročijo tahikardijo in zmanjšajo "beat to beat" variabilnost v CTG-ju.
> 			
> 		
> ...


molim te prevedi mi ovo PLEASE
koliko razumim ostala sam zatečena

----------


## VedranaV

Što te zateklo?

----------


## trinity

> sad ste me malo izbucali 
> jer ima nina 
> i nine
> a ja imam i sliku  
> 
> trinity jesi dobila uzv knjižicu nazad??????
> pa i ja sam se vratila i dobila odgovor da se NE VRAČA nazad, da osatje u arhivi


dobila nazad bez ikakvih problema, nije to njihova knjizica nego moja

----------


## nine

> Što te zateklo?


ovo šta sam nabadajuć prevela su samo simptomi teškoća koje je moje dijete imalo po porodu a za koje sam ja bila uvjerena da su posljedica uranjenog poroda....

dok me jedna gospođa koja je radila u bolnici kao primalja, te se zalaže za promjene između ostalog kad je pročitala otpusno pismo od male upozorila da su sve to posljedice medikamenata korištenih pri porodu te induciranog, neprirodno porođaja....

ne znam  :? 
slab mi je prevod

----------


## TinnaZ

Grozno.

"Magistra Zlata Felc, dr. med., je u svojem dijelu analizirala utjecaj oksitocikla i analgezije u porodu na plod i novorođenče. Oksitocin može u visokom dozama (izmad 20mU/min oz. 2500-1200mU/kg porođajne težine) prouzročiti *hiperbilirubinemiju novoređenčeta*. Opisani su i antidiuretički učinci i primjer *masivne nekroze jetara novorođenčeta*. Analgetici, dani u porodu, mogu ugroziti plod posredno radi smetnji koje uzrokuju kod majke (npr. pad krvnog tlaka majke može prouzročiti *fetalni distres*, ili neposredno, jer se prenose kroz placentu. Dolantin može uzrokovati kod ploda promjenu srčane akcije i depresiju disanja novorođenčeta a s tim i nižu ocjenu prema Apgaru. Nakon diazepama je novorođenče *pospano, hipotonično, ima smetnje termoregulacije i promijenjenu srčanu akciju*. Epiduralna i lokalna analgezija nemaju neposrednoga utjecaja na plod. Spazmolitici mogu uzrokovati *tahikardiju i smanjuju "beat to beat" varijabilnost na CTG-u.*"

----------


## VedranaV

> dok me jedna gospođa koja je radila u bolnici kao primalja, te se zalaže za promjene između ostalog kad je pročitala otpusno pismo od male upozorila da su sve to posljedice medikamenata korištenih pri porodu te induciranog, neprirodno porođaja....


 :Sad: 
Ne znam što je bilo kod vas pa se ne bih u to petljala, a ovo da lijekovi omame dijete ti može potvrditi svaka primalja koja je vidjela prirodan porod i porod s analgeticima. Nakon poroda bez lijekova su živahni, budni, gledaju, hoće dojiti, a nakon poroda s lijekovima budu baš omamljeni.

----------


## Vanchy

Ja sam u 36 TJ dobila ovo na e-mail kao podsjetnik:
....beginning this week, you will visit your doctor on a weekly basis. He or she will monitor your progress - as well as your baby's - and watch for early signs of labor. In some situations, a woman and her doctor may decide to induce labor. There are several reasons your doctor may suggest induction: if continuing the pregnancy poses a significant risk to you or your baby, or if your water breaks but you do not start laboring within 24-48 hours. Induction may also be considered later, if you have not given birth by your 42nd week. Some women also ask to be induced for reasons of convenience or comfort. However, *there are significant risks to you and your baby if labor is induced*. For example, if the induction fails, you may have to deliver by emergency c-section, which is associated with higher rates of complications, longer hospital stays, and longer recoveries. *In addition, certain induction techniques can cause strong contractions; hyperstimulate the uterus, which can stress your baby; and cause placental abruption and uterine rupture.* In any situation, you should discuss all the options with your doctor, ask questions, and weigh the risks and benefits to determine what is best for you and your baby.

----------


## TinnaZ

Vanchy, kaj ti znači VK u Lokaciji. Gdje u stvari živiš?
A kod nas kažu da nema negativnih strana indukcije i ubrzavanja poroda.

----------


## Vanchy

TinnaZ imas pp.

----------


## TinnaZ

[quote="TinnaZ"] Cijeli tekst nalazi se ovdje:
http://www.mf.uni-lj.si/isis/isis99-.../sajina97.html

Nine, nastavljam ti prijevod:



> Uglavnom uspije nastavak indukcije sa prokidanjem vodenjaka i infuzijom oksitocina. Najčešće indikacije za indukciju poroda prostagladinom u Rodilištu Ljubljana su bile trudnoća preko termina poroda, hipertenzija, zastoj rasta ploda i ugrožen plod. Jedna četvrtina rodilja rodi u 10 sati po aplikaciji, tri četvrtine u 24 sata, a ostale nakon 24 sata. *Ti porodi su veoma rizični i u 17,5% se završavaju carskim rezom, te u 4,6% sa vaginalnom operacijom.*

----------


## TinnaZ

> Ja sam u 36 TJ dobila ovo na e-mail kao podsjetnik:
> ... if continuing the pregnancy poses a significant risk to you or your baby, or if your water breaks but you do not start laboring within 24-48 hours. Induction may also be considered later, if you have not given birth by your 42nd week.


Čekaj, čekaj malo: ova liječnica ako dobro razumijem kaže da su između ostalog razlog za indukciju - ako ti pukne vodenjak, a porod ne počne niti nakon 24-48 sati ??? 
Mene su u prvom porodu na silu porađali 1 sat nakon što mi je pukao vodenjak (drip, gel), kao zbog toga što je pukao vodenjak pa ne bi trebalo čekati prirodne trudove ?!  Ajme meni koja smo mi zemlja Tanzanija.[/b]

----------


## nine

> Grozno.
> 
> "Magistra Zlata Felc, dr. med., je u svojem dijelu analizirala utjecaj oksitocikla i analgezije u porodu na plod i novorođenče. Oksitocin može u visokom dozama (izmad 20mU/min oz. 2500-1200mU/kg porođajne težine) prouzročiti *hiperbilirubinemiju novoređenčeta*. Opisani su i antidiuretički učinci i primjer *masivne nekroze jetara novorođenčeta*. Analgetici, dani u porodu, mogu ugroziti plod posredno radi smetnji koje uzrokuju kod majke (npr. pad krvnog tlaka majke može prouzročiti *fetalni distres*, ili neposredno, jer se prenose kroz placentu. Dolantin može uzrokovati kod ploda promjenu srčane akcije i depresiju disanja novorođenčeta a s tim i nižu ocjenu prema Apgaru. Nakon diazepama je novorođenče *pospano, hipotonično, ima smetnje termoregulacije i promijenjenu srčanu akciju*. Epiduralna i lokalna analgezija nemaju neposrednoga utjecaja na plod. Spazmolitici mogu uzrokovati *tahikardiju i smanjuju "beat to beat" varijabilnost na CTG-u.*"


*nije plakala
*imala je cijanozu lica (nedostatak kisika u glavi)
*nije imala refleks sisanja, automatski nije ni dojena
*povremene sitne smetnje s disanjem (pluča razvijena)
*sindrom adaptacije (nemogućnost održavanja temperature tijela-topli krevetić)
*visoke razine bilirubina, oko 260
*otkucaje srca 70
*apgar 8
*a poslije klasika...odstupanje u razvoju motorike uslijed kako je rekla neurop. _napatila se u porodu_
*i btw. subkonjuktivalna krvarenja uslijed intezivnih nepravilnih trudova (ne mojih naravno, već dripa)

hvala B.... da nam rade novu kliniku, danas su potpisali ugovor, pa se nadam da će i sve drugo bit bolje, a zašto?
zato šta se više neće moć vadit na nedostatak prostora...

razumijem ja da je bio baby boom tu noć i da je trebalo _požurit_ moj porod jer je bila gužva za boxeve ali....  :/

----------


## TinnaZ

> razumijem ja da je bio baby boom tu noć i da je trebalo požurit moj porod jer je bila gužva za boxeve ali....


Nemaš kaj razumijevati, njihovo je da rodiljama daju jednaku uslugu uvijek, a ne zavisno od toga na koju se je nogu netko digao to jutro ili je bio bebi bum. I kod mene je bio bebi bum, i to takav da nitko nije bio sa mnom u zadnjoj fazi, jedva su primalje dotrčale kada je krenuo izgon. Imali su nekoliko carskih (a pogodite zašto, pročitajte koliko je povećan postotak carskih u induciranim porodima), a bome bi bio i kod mene carski da sam pristala na sve one njihove rutinske postupke (drip, prokidanje vodenjaka, ležanje). *A tko bi onda napravio taj carski, kada nisu stigli od guževe niti biti sa mnom na normalnom vaginalnom porodu.* Koju dozu drpa bih ja dobila?, da sam bila cijelo vrijeme u bolnici, pa već nakon 10 sati bi valjda počeli govoriti da porod ne nepraduje dobro, da treba drip. Ovako sam ja lijepo prespavala doma cijelu noć, sa laganini trudovima za koje nisam niti znala da li jesu ili nisu trudovi, tek drugi dan u podne je ctg zabilježio da to jeste trud, a porodila sam se u 23h navečer.

Uf ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

cure, a propos posljedica korištenja lijekova (droga) protiv bolova u porodu, postoji neka švedska studija iz '8oih (možda Vedrana zna koja točno?)  koju je često citirao i M. Odent koja je pokazala link između korištenja istih i 10 puta veću sklonost prema raznim ovisnostima djeteta u kasnijem životu  :Sad:  .
i ja sam na prvom porodu dobila petidin  :Sad:  .

----------


## mamma Juanita

> http://www.metamorphictechnique.org/...etamorphic.htm 
> Michel Odent (the wonderful obstetrician who introduced the concept of birthing pools) has gathered a database of research on foetal influences. He states that “An overview of the Primal Health Research Centre databank shows that when researchers explored the backgrounds of people who expressed some sort of “impaired capacity to love” – either love of oneself or love of others – they always detected risk factors in the period surrounding birth. 
> 
> Our birth is the first time we take action in life.  In the MT this point is reflected on the heel, base of thumb and base of skull. The pattern of our birth sets the scene for our later actions. Basically, the way we were born is the way we act in life now, when it is important. We continually repeat these patterns throughout our life. From our birth to our first breath is usually the time we take between out thought and action. So, in a normal birth this will happen in an appropriate amount of time after reasonable thought and preparation. If, for example, you were born feet first, you will have a tendency to jump into things without thinking them through first. 
> 
> Again, this has been backed up by scientific research. *In a Swedish study of 412 forensic cases comprising suicide victims, alcoholics, and drug addicts, suicides involving asphyxiation were closely associated with asphyxiation at birth; suicides by violent mechanical means were associated with mechanical birth trauma and drug addiction was associated with opiate or barbiturate administration to mothers during labour*.


Evo, strašno je i meni ovo za pročitati i provariti, ali moramo to znati.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> http://www.gracemillennium.com/sojou...ml/midwife.htm
> A Swedish study published in the British Medical Journal in 1998 showed that individuals who committed violent suicides were subjected to about twice as many interventions at birth than their siblings. They were also more prone to depression, substance abuse, and schizophrenia.  
>      There are many reasons to re-evaluate our approach to childbirth, and for giving women more information to help them make informed choices. I used to think that double-blind studies and statistics would change medical practices. In spite of the many studies proving that the midwifery approach to childbirth is safer than the medical approach, the bias against midwives persists.

----------


## Frida

Ja sam dobila Dolantin, drip (nakon 14 sati mojih trudova, mislim da sam na dripu sve zajedno bila oko dva i pol sata, po 10 kapi), Ilona je imala prvi apgar 8, smetnje adaptacije, povraćala je i prva dva dana svog života bila na glukozi jer bi povratila sve što bi pojela!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## VedranaV

Ne znam koja točno, takve katastrofične studije nastojim ignorirati. Pregrozno mi je uopće razmišljati o tome, radije napravim shift+delete. Ostale posljedice interveniranja u normalne porode su mi dovoljno grozne, ovo mi je previše.

----------


## mamma Juanita

znam, grozno je  :Sad:

----------


## TinnaZ

> I meni su probušili vodenjak,sad se toga više ni ne sjećam ali nakon toga pa do poroda je prošlo oko 3 3.5 sata.I nisam bila naručena nego su mi kod amnioskopije počele kontrakcije i nisu stigli pogledat vodu, a bila sam taman navršila 41 tjedan. Kad su mi se kontrakcije u rađaoni smirile prošlo je dosta dugo i onda sam od straha kakva je plodna voda i straha da ne ostanem bez doktora s kojim sam se sve dogovorila ,a moram priznati i gladi složila s bušenjem vodenjaka. Jedva sam osjetila to. Al zato su trudovi počeli odmah nakon toga i bili su jaaki. :/  I da,rekli su da mi nisu dali drip da bi ga dali u slučaju da bušenje ne bi pokrenulo trudove.


Bebibranka, ovako ti je isto bilo kod mene: ne da nisu stigli pogledati plodnu vodu, nego doktorica nije htjela pogleati plodnu vodu, jer sam imala lagane kontrakcije (koje je ctg zabilježio kao trudove) - pa je isplanirala provesti sa mnom isti postupak kao sa tobom. Ali prevarila se, ja sam otišla doma i dočekala doma svoje trudove. Gel i drip sam odbila, a na stav da su mi trudovi neučinkoviti i slabi se nisam obazirala. I uz takve neučinkovite trudvoe, bez dripa i bez gela sam se uspješno porodila. Na samom kraju 1,5 sat prije poroda, dozvolila sam prokidanje vodenjaka, mada niti to nije definitivno bilo potrebno. Bila sam u 40-om tjednu.

----------


## Dia

evo podizem temu

ja sam isto narucena za drugi tjedan u bolnicu (38 tj.) 
najvjerojatnije ce me inducirati
e sad znam da svi ti postupci su takvi kakvi jesu, al ako ti je zivot bebe ugrozen, moras nekaj poduzeti

zanima me koji bi nacin induciranja ipak bio "najbezbolniji"?
nekak mi je kidanje vodenjaka najprirodnije, ako se moze to tako reci, ipak se ne radi o kemiji

ne znam sto da im kazem, help...carski mi je zadnja varijanta ako bas mogu birati

 :Love:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Dia, koji je razlog za tvoju indukciju?

inače mi se čini bolji gel prostanglandina koji smekšava i otvara cerviks, nego drip koji je umjetni hormon oksitocin, ide intravenozno i opasniji je jer može izazvati prejake trudove, a zahtijeva zato i  gotovo stalni monitoring.
ne znam jel gel bolniji, probala sam samo drip, ali gel mi se čini  ipak nešto prirodniji.

bušenju vodenjaka se ne bi trebalo pristupati ako se bebica nije dovoljno spustila, jer ako nije dovoljno nisko, a prokine ga se, može doći do prolapsa pupkovine.
to je vrlo često posljedica baš prerano prekinutog vodenjaka.

----------


## mamma Juanita

prerano prekinutog =prerano pr*o*kinutog

----------


## mamma Juanita

evo sad sam malo potražila i našla razlog tvoje brige



> situacija je ovakva: 
> slijedeci tjedan moram u bolnicu (38 tj.) na SD
> beba je manja i oni se boje da se nekaj nebi zakompliciralo, u zadnjih tjedan dana je i porast slab   
> 
> doc kaze da hoce imati sve pod kontrolom i da se polako pripremimo za porod 
> zanima me kakav porod mogu ocekivati? pitala sam ga sto to znaci da mogu mjesec dana provesti gore?! a on je reao da ne
> hoce li inzistirati na carskom ili inducirati (na koji nacin)?
> koliko sam cula taj doc dosta salje na carski, a ja nebi ako bas nije rizicno.


s obzirom da se UZV procjene što se veličine bebe tiče pokazuju vrlo nepouzdane, ja bih tražila definitivno drugo mišljenje.

----------


## TinnaZ

Dia, ne znam kaj bih ti rekla. Istina da prokidanje vodenjaka nije kemija, pa je prirodnije nego drip. Ali ako ne dobiješ trudove u nekom određenom roku, koji su si oni zacrtali, pokušati će te nagovoriti da ti ipak daju drip i gel. Imaš  mišljenje WHO o tome na:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=135&Show=2034

Meni je u prvom porodu prvo pukao vodenjak sam, 8 dana prije termina, znači u 38 tjednu, i sam početak poroda je bio ok, ali je na žalost kratko trajao, jer su mi ubrzo na prijevaru dali drip. E sad kako bi bilo s puknutim vodenjakom a bez dripa, ne znam, ali sam 99% sigurna da manje bolno, manje silovito, manje nasilno. Iskreno žalim što se nisam uspjela i tada izboriti protiv kemije, nego je neka nezainteresirana spodoba ocijenila da ako imam tako lagane trudove 2 sata nakon puknuća vodnjaka, da se nema kaj čekati i treba to ubrzati. A čitam na forumu da je neka forumašica dobila mail-om uputu od svoje liječnice iz Amerike, da ako joj trudovi ne počnu niti 24? (ili 48 ne sjećam se) sati nakon što joj pukne vodenjak, da razmisli o nekom od način ubrzavanja. Ma da su mi samo 8 sati čekali, već bi bilo sigurno bolje.
U drugom porodu su moji prirodni trudovi bez dripa bili super, nisu boljeli a otvarala sam se (prema njihovom sam imala neučinkovite trudove?! i htjeli su ubrzati sve dripom), na kraju poroda sam dozvolila prokidanje vodenjaka i isti tren su trudovi postali duplo bolniji, ali je srećom kratko trajalo.

Imaš priču o induciranom porodu od Lune Rocco, pa pogledaj kako je ona to  vodila, mislim da je prije bila prilično dobro upoznata i informirana.
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=451784#451784

A kaj ti je s bebom da se mora ići na indukciju?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> A kaj ti je s bebom da se mora ići na indukciju?


 pročitaj ono što sam citirala  :Wink:   .

----------


## TinnaZ

Da Dia, procjene veličine bebe su se doista pokazale potpuno nepouzdane.
Meni npr. nisu znali da je beba jako velika 4550gr. i zbog toga su nizom svojih postupaka skoro ugrozili i moj i njezin život. 
Da ne kažem da je po meni indukcija i kod ispodproječno malih i nadprosječno valikih beba, nešto što bih stavila pod veliki upitnik.
Ja sam izuzetno sitna, a oni su meni htjeli raditi indukciju na tako veliku bebu. Poslije sam čula komentare da je tu bila velika mogućnsot komplikacija, a sam broj carskih tu večer je značio da je pitanje da li bi stigli na vrijeme i mene odvesti na carski jer su imali pune ruke posla, niti ne znam koliko su imali carskih. Nisu imali vremena čak niti biti sa mnom u rađaoni. Srećom, prirodno je dugotrajalo pa je išlo polagano i uspjelo se sve raširiti kako treba, beba okrenuti kako treba i izaći kako treba.

A kod sitnih beba mi je indukcija upitna, jer mislim da sam čitala da one teže apsorbiraju sve loše stvari koje se mogu dogoditi tijekom poroda, a kod indukcije je veća vjerojatnost za tako nešto, što govori i sama praksa povećanog nadzora rodilje i bebe kod induciranih poroda.

Pogledaj topić Drip:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...r=asc&start=50
I pročitaj svakako one Smjernice WHO.

I btw, mojoj koelgici je beba procjenjivana na 2000gr, rodila se sa 8 mj.  sa 2500 gr (a fulati pola kile nije mala stvar), cijelo vrijeme je bila po doktorima zbog procjene da je beba mala, a da se rodila u treminu vjerujem da bi bila sasvim normalne veličine. 
Ona je imala i trudnički dijabetes, pa joj je jedan doktor rekao da mora biti na dijeti, a ginekolog kad je saznao rekao je kakva dijeta, pa dijeta utječe i na bebin prirast. A ona jadna nije znala koga da sluša, i cijelu trudnoću je bila u stvari gladna jedući samo ono što joj je dr. napisao.

----------


## Mamasita

> s obzirom da se UZV procjene što se veličine bebe tiče pokazuju vrlo nepouzdane, ja bih tražila definitivno drugo mišljenje.


Ja bih samo ovo potpisala.

----------


## Dia

prvo, hvala na odgovorima
mi se kontroliramo vec 6 tj. 

32 tj. bpd 79 f 47 abd 252  avo 0.72 acm 0.81   1200g
33 tj. bpd 78 f 48 abd 251  avo 0.79 acm 0.85   1250g
34 tj. bpd 81 f 50 adb 262  avo 0.78                 1650g
35 tj. bpd 82 f 50 adb 278  avo 0.77 acm 0.89
36 tj. bpd 85 f 53 abd 273  avo 0.75 acm 0.82
37 tj. bpd 85 f 55 abd 273 a vo 0.71 acm 0.82    1700g 
afi cijelo vrijeme 14 (plodna voda)

tako da uzv procjena tesko da moze biti kriva

joj nemam pojma, najgore mi je ako nesto odbijem, ne zelim riskirati zivot svoje bebe
navodno me nece oni odmah poroditi u utorak, nego slat na ctg i bla bla sve to skupa, pa ocjeniti da li je potrebno il ne

a kak necu imat comp htjela bi unaprijed vidjeti koje su opcije i sta mi je ciniti

----------


## TinnaZ

Dia, kolegica o kojoj sam ti pisala se je kontrolirala od prvog mjeseca, i to nakon što je dobila menstruaciju, za koju se ispostavilo da je trudnoća, pa je dr. u ambulanti na moru napravio kiretažu, za koju je njezin dr. kad se vratila doma rekao da je plod ostao.
I onda su taj plod kontrolirali svaka 3 tjedna, i srećom relativno dobro je završilo.

----------


## a zakaj

Kad sam dosla na drugi porod - s puknutim vodenjakom, ali bez trudova, izjavila sam da ne zelim drip. Doktor me pitao kako mislim roditi bez trudova, na sto sam ja rekla da cu ih sigurno dobiti (od pucanja vodenjaka proslo je tek sat vremena). On se nasmijao i odgovorio: pa ne dajemo mi drip svima, samo kad je stvarno potrebno - kud bismo dosli - to je skupo!
(tek kad me pregledao i uvjerio se da sam vec dobrano otvorena prestao me nagovarati).
Tak da meni nije jasno: ak nam je zdravstvo tak siromasno, a dripovi skupi - zakaj se njima razbacuju?

----------


## VedranaV

Zato što misle da je tako bolje za žene. I puno žena misli da je bolje za njih da što brže rode. U uvjetima u kojima moraju biti stalno na stolu na ctg-u, donekle je i razumljivo jer ih jako boli i žele što prije kraj.
Osim toga ne postoji direktna uzročno-posljedične veza tipa ako dam manje dripa, više će mi novaca ostati. Bolnica dobije novac za porod iz kojeg onda podmiruje razne troškove - prostora, osoblja, opreme itd. Višak novaca ne dođe do dr-a koji nije dao drip.
I kad kreneš u ispitivanje ekonomičnosti postupka, vrlo brzo pobjegnu u stručnost - nitko se nikome ne želi miješati u medicinske odluke, a dati nekome drip jest medicinska odluka.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Kad sam dosla na drugi porod - s puknutim vodenjakom, ali bez trudova, izjavila sam da ne zelim drip. Doktor me pitao kako mislim roditi bez trudova, na sto sam ja rekla da cu ih sigurno dobiti (od pucanja vodenjaka proslo je tek sat vremena). On se nasmijao i odgovorio: pa ne dajemo mi drip svima, samo kad je stvarno potrebno - kud bismo dosli - to je skupo!
> (tek kad me pregledao i uvjerio se da sam vec dobrano otvorena prestao me nagovarati).
> Tak da meni nije jasno: ak nam je zdravstvo tak siromasno, a dripovi skupi - zakaj se njima razbacuju?


E da je meni bila ova pamet na provom porodu....
A što se tiče dripova, epiziotomija, infuzija i sličnih stvari - i ja sam sebi postavljala pitanje zašto se razbacuju njima a u javnosti izjavljuju kako je zdravstvo u teškoj financijskoj situaciji. Ili još jedna nebuloza, ne daju ti piti tekućinu, a znaju da će rodilja tako dehidrirati i biti u opasnosti, pa onda to rješavaju tako da svima daju infuziju da ne bi dehidrirale. E onda dođe doc iz Engleske održati nekakvo predavanje u Hrvatsku, i čudi se toj praksi, pa ni Englezi nisu tako bogati da bi običnu čašu vode zamjenjivali infuzijom.

Kolika količina nestručnosti u našim bolnicama, zaostali smo kao u srednjem vijeku i to me svaki put nanovo zapanjuje i ljuti.
Jedina činjenica kojom se hvale i opravdavaju svoju nestručnost, je mala smrtnost, pa je to kao opravdanje da je sadašnja praksa i dobra i opravdana. A pod koju cijenu, kojih patnji i iznakaženih žena, nije bitno (da netko nekome na licu napravi monstruozni ožiljak kakav nam rade prilikom epiziotomije, završio bi odmah na sudu).
A opravdanje glupo da ne može biti gluplje - lakše je sašiti ravan rez nego ako žena prirodno popuca pa treba šivati neravno tkivo. I one gluposti o spuštanju organa i slično, ma katastrofa ....
Kao da žene nisu 1900 godina rađale bez epizitomija i bez doktora, i živjele poslije toga bez da su svoje organe nosile za sobom u kanti.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Kad sam dosla na drugi porod - s puknutim vodenjakom, ali bez trudova, izjavila sam da ne zelim drip. Doktor me pitao kako mislim roditi bez trudova, na sto sam ja rekla da cu ih sigurno dobiti (od pucanja vodenjaka proslo je tek sat vremena). On se nasmijao i odgovorio: pa ne dajemo mi drip svima, samo kad je stvarno potrebno - kud bismo dosli - to je skupo!
> (tek kad me pregledao i uvjerio se da sam vec dobrano otvorena prestao me nagovarati).
> Tak da meni nije jasno: ak nam je zdravstvo tak siromasno, a dripovi skupi - zakaj se njima razbacuju?


E da je meni bila ova pamet na provom porodu....
A što se tiče dripova, epiziotomija, infuzija i sličnih stvari - i ja sam sebi postavljala pitanje zašto se razbacuju njima a u javnosti izjavljuju kako je zdravstvo u teškoj financijskoj situaciji. Ili još jedna nebuloza, ne daju ti piti tekućinu, a znaju da će rodilja tako dehidrirati i biti u opasnosti, pa onda to rješavaju tako da svima daju infuziju da ne bi dehidrirale. E onda dođe doc iz Engleske održati nekakvo predavanje u Hrvatsku, i čudi se toj praksi, pa ni Englezi nisu tako bogati da bi običnu čašu vode zamjenjivali infuzijom.

Kolika količina nestručnosti u našim bolnicama, zaostali smo kao u srednjem vijeku i to me svaki put nanovo zapanjuje i ljuti.
Jedina činjenica kojom se hvale i opravdavaju svoju nestručnost, je mala smrtnost, pa je to kao opravdanje da je sadašnja praksa i dobra i opravdana. A pod koju cijenu, kojih patnji i iznakaženih žena, nije bitno (da netko nekome na licu napravi monstruozni ožiljak kakav nam rade prilikom epiziotomije, završio bi odmah na sudu).
A opravdanje glupo da ne može biti gluplje - lakše je sašiti ravan rez nego ako žena prirodno popuca pa treba šivati neravno tkivo. I one gluposti o spuštanju organa i slično, ma katastrofa ....
Kao da žene nisu 1900 godina rađale bez epizitomija i bez doktora, i živjele poslije toga bez da su svoje organe nosile za sobom u kanti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Zato što misle da je tako bolje za žene. I puno žena misli da je bolje za njih da što brže rode.


Slažem se, ali mislim da je to također i cijena bolničkog poroda kojem je u interesu da se porod ne oteže predugo(puno rodilja, premalo prostora), nego da što brže završi.
Mada bi se tome moglo doskočiti ranijem otpuštanju rodilja i beba, a ne tek 3. ili 4. dan.
No to je pitanje stava šta je manje štetno.
U njihovim očima manje je štetno ubrzavati porod dripom nego "riskirati" prerani odlazak iz rodilišta.
To što neke druge prakse na zapadu pokazuju da je jednako nizak stupanj mortaliteta i sa sasvim drugačijim pristupom, to je druga priča, ona o "našoj" i "njihovoj" praksi...

----------


## TinnaZ

> U njihovim očima manje je štetno ubrzavati porod dripom nego "riskirati" prerani odlazak iz rodilišta.
> To što neke druge prakse na zapadu pokazuju da je jednako nizak stupanj mortaliteta i sa sasvim drugačijim pristupom, to je druga priča, ona o "našoj" i "njihovoj" praksi...


Ajoj, pa meni izgleda da bi i laiku trebalo biti jasno da je manje riskantno ranije otpuštanje zdravog novorođenčeta, nego prisilni i nasilni porod da bi isti završio 5-10 sati ranije.

----------


## Lapis

podižem temu

danas (za sve koji će čitati u normalno doba, jučer) sam bila na pregledu, 41 tjedan, potpuno zatvorena, cerviks se nije nimalo skratio, i za 2 dana sam naručena na pregled, a za 3 na induciranje, ukoliko se ne dogodi čudo koje moj dr ne očekuje. 

cijelo ovo vrijeme sam se pripremala na prirodni porod i veselila se tome, dapače provela sam dobra 3 tjedna strahujući da ću roditi prijevremeno, jer su mi u 35. tjednu rekli da sam potpuno otvorena i da je pitanje dana kad ću roditi (zapravo su mi rekli, rađate danas, najkasnije sutra) što me potpuno šokiralo, pa strogo mirovanje i tome slično. sad se pitam nije li bilo bolje da sam se normalo kretala (nisam baš ležala, ali sam pazila)

danas mi je dr rekao da ću dobiti gel, a nakon nekih 12-20 sati kad se cerviks skrati drip. ne treba ni spominjati koliko sam se užasnula. 

trenutno me zanimaju pozitivna iskustva. ima li ITKO, tko je prenio i bio naručen na induciranje, da se u 48h otvorio, odnosno da se cerviks skratio i sve ostalo da je išlo kako treba?

----------


## Natasa30

> podižem temu
> 
> danas (za sve koji će čitati u normalno doba, jučer) sam bila na pregledu, 41 tjedan, potpuno zatvorena, cerviks se nije nimalo skratio, i za 2 dana sam naručena na pregled, a za 3 na induciranje, ukoliko se ne dogodi čudo koje moj dr ne očekuje. 
> 
> cijelo ovo vrijeme sam se pripremala na prirodni porod i veselila se tome, dapače provela sam dobra 3 tjedna strahujući da ću roditi prijevremeno, jer su mi u 35. tjednu rekli da sam potpuno otvorena i da je pitanje dana kad ću roditi (zapravo su mi rekli, rađate danas, najkasnije sutra) što me potpuno šokiralo, pa strogo mirovanje i tome slično. sad se pitam nije li bilo bolje da sam se normalo kretala (nisam baš ležala, ali sam pazila)
> 
> danas mi je dr rekao da ću dobiti gel, a nakon nekih 12-20 sati kad se cerviks skrati drip. ne treba ni spominjati koliko sam se užasnula. 
> 
> trenutno me zanimaju pozitivna iskustva. ima li ITKO, tko je prenio i bio naručen na induciranje, da se u 48h otvorio, odnosno da se cerviks skratio i sve ostalo da je išlo kako treba?


Ja sam prvu trudnocu prenjela 16 dana. Bila totalno zatvorena ni centimetra ni milimetra otvorena. Poceli su s gelovima 16 dan od termina a rodila sam 18 od termina. Taj 18 dan sam bila mozda 1.5 centimetar otvorena i nekako su probili vodenjak i ukljucili drip. Ukljucili su ga u 10 ujutro a rodila sam moju Annabel u 21.47 navece.

Ubio me drip ali istu sekundu kad se ona rodila sve sam to zaboravila. Ona se rodila sa 4100gr. Kad su napokon rekli da mogu tiskati istiskala sam za 15 min.  :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

mene interesira, zašto se nakon 42. tjedna treba beba obavezno roditi (ili ne treba) ...?
Jesi kaj pila od tog 35 tjedna na ovamo?
Ova izjava dr. mi je totalno neprofesionalna, jer bi trebao znati da upravo takvim izjvama može prouzročiti da se baš to dogodi:



> ukoliko se ne dogodi čudo koje moj dr ne očekuje.


Ja mislim da je puno toga u glavi, ako imaš mogućnosti odi sa mužićem na neki izlet, na selo i slično ... uglavnom na mjesto gdje inače isključuješ mozak.
Pročitaj onaj tekst od Michaela Odenta, Tisuću razloga da vam ponude carski, I i II dio. Ako se sjećam, on tamo spominje i indukciju.
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=124

----------


## mamma Juanita

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...r=asc&start=50



> INDUKCIJA 
> Većina bolnica ima rutinski odnos prema indukciji (induciraju nakon određenog broja tjedana…). Takav je stav lako prihvatljiv unutar konteksta industijaliziranog poroda; standardizacija je važan koncept industijalizacije. 
> Suprotni stav bi bio selektivan pristup; nakon određenog tjedna trudnoće, stanje djeteta se redovito provjerava I ako je ono u redu, čeka se. Ali ovakav pristup se sukobljava sa pristupom industrijalizacije porođaja… 
> 
> Da bi selektivni pristup bio moguć, potrebno je sljedeće: 
> 
> 1.znati kada se dogodilo začeće (od tada plus 9 mjeseci je otprilike “termin”) 
> 2.predložiti ženi da svaki dan (nakon termina) počne brojati koliko se puta tijekom dana beba miče 
> 3.jedna te ista osoba mjeri svaki dan maternicu (op.prev. time se može otkriti smanjivanje količine plodne vode) 
> ...





> op.prev. evo nastavka prethodne informativke o selektivnom pristupu u tretiranju "prenešenosti" i nešto o metodama indukcije) 
> 
> Svrha selektivnog pristupa je ilustrirana naslovom jedne francuske knjige, koji u doslovnom prijevodu s francuskog, znači “drvo i plodovi”. U toj knjizi se dijete koje se treba roditi uspoređuje sa plodom jabuke na drvetu. Neke jabuke trebaju duže vremena da sazriju, nek trebaju manje…Ako se jabuka prerano ubere, dok još nije potpuno zrela, tada nema dobar okus. Nažalost, američki izdavači knjige naslov su preveli malo drugačije “Povijest porođaja u ruralnoj Europi” (op.prev. što je ustvari tema knjige). 
> 
> 
> Različite metode indukcije 
> 
> Medicinske metode indukcije 
> 
> ...

----------


## TinnaZ

mama Ju   :Kiss:  
znači pretpostavlja se da ako dijete nije dalo signal, da ima razloga za to.
A što je “Fetal distress”  ?

----------


## Foška

Fetal distress in labour 

PROBLEMS 

-  Abnormal fetal heart rate (less than 100 or more than 180 beats per minute). 

-  Thick meconium-stained amniotic fluid. 

Koliko se ja sjećam, naš termin je "fetalna patnja".

----------


## TinnaZ

> Fetal distress in labour 
> PROBLEMS 
> -  Abnormal fetal heart rate (less than 100 or more than 180 beats per minute). 
> -  Thick meconium-stained amniotic fluid. 
> Koliko se ja sjećam, naš termin je "fetalna patnja".


kaj bi se ovo prevelo kao
- abnormalna frekvencija otkucaja srca i 
- mutna obojena mekonijska plodna voda

Ali kod nas kažu da je indukcija (dripom također) prevencija mutne i mekonijske plodne vode. Ispravite me ako sam prolupala.

----------


## Lapis

kako je meni doktor objasnio, termin je sve unutar +-2 tjedna od određenog datuma termina, samo što oni na SD-u ne prakticiraju da traje duže od tih +2 tjedna, tj. inzistiraju da se dijete rodi unutar tog roka.
doktor koji me u 35 tjednu primio u predrađaonu nakon lažne uzbune (mog dr-a kod kojeg sam prijavljena i idem po uputnice) mi je propisao normabele koje ja nisam pila. baš bi mi bilo veselo da sam još i to pila da se na sve dobro uspavam. nikako mi nije jasno ko je tu lud, prije 5 tjedana sam prvo bila skroz otvorena, onda sam bila uloživa, sad sam zatvorena ful.  :? 

danas sam išla u manijakalnu šetnju, pola dana sam provela vani, jučer sam hopsala po lopti sat i pol, sad razmišljam o čučnjevima... sve, samo da ne moram na to induciranje. jedino mi preostaje da mi se Bog smiluje unutar 24 sata, da se cerviks skrati i da se otvorim. ili kako god već, samo da prirodno rodim.  :/

----------


## TinnaZ

dobro ti je dr. objasnio, ali nije ti rekao razlog zašto indukcija.
Obrazloženje - zato što je prošlo 42 tjedna - mi je u rangu jednog odgovora koji sam ja dobila "zato što mi to tako ovdje radimo"  :shock: , nisam mogla vjerovati da jedan medicinski djelatnik može dati takav odgovor, ono 2+2=5 zato što ja tako kažem   :Laughing: , ja si mislim koji si mi ti faktor u životu da bih se bez obrazloženja povodila za odgovorom bez odgovora.
Ja ne mogu živjeti bez barem malo logike, kaj ću ovisnica   :Grin:

----------


## kli_kli

ja sam imala induciran porodjaj, i sada mislim da mi nije bio potreban bar deo sprovedene procedure, a narocito ne oksitocin.
15.6. sam dosla, naruceno, u bolnicu, jer sam bila 40+2 sto je za moju doktorku bila prenesenost, i htela je da budem u bolnici.
Mesec dana pre termina sam imala visoko prsnuce vodenjaka i kolicina vode je bila smanjena pa su mi predvidjali porodjaj pre termina, ali se voda za nekoliko dana obnovila (naravno).
Nesto oko termina desilo se jos jedno visoko prsnuce, i ja mislim da se nakon toga voda nije obnovila u onoj meri u kojoj se obnovila prvi put.
U svakom slucaju, 15.6. sam dosla u bolnicu u 7 ujutro, otvorena 1.5 prstiju, a dva dana pre toga sam bila potpuno zatvorena, tvrdog i neskracenog grlica. Glavica je bila na karlici, a ctg je zabelezio kontrakcije jacine 30-60 na oko 6-10 minuta. 
Obavili su brijanje i klistir i primili me u predradjaonu.
Mene je pocelo da boli, i to bas jako. Bol je bila podnosljiva samo dok hodam, a lezati nisam mogla ni pod razno, a narocito nisam mogla da zaspim. Probala sam razne metode koncentracije, meditacije, pozitivnog razmisljanja, citala, setala, brojala... ma nije bilo sanse - bolelo me je.
Popodne sam dobila prostaglandin u vaginaleti.
Nista se nije desilo. Cak sam bila otvorena samo jedan prst. 
Bolovi su se nastavili, a ono sto mi je najvise smetalo jeste sto su bili koncentrisani na donji deo stomaka, a ledja nista. Potpuno neefikasne kontrakcije, po ctg-u slabe, ali jako bolne. Pomislicete da kukam, ali ja jako dobro podnosim bol.
Doslo je i sledece jutro, i prosao ceo sledeci dan i nista se nije desilo, pa ni moje spavanje. 
Vec sam mrtva umorna, i sa odusevljanjem docekujem vest da cu 17. ujutro da dobijem indukciju oksitocinom.
Moj motiv je bio vaginalni porodjaj.
Uvece oko 11h, 16., otisao mi je cep.
Bol se prosirila na ledja i verujte da sam osetila olaksanje, iako je bolelo i vecim intezitetom.
Znala sam da sam pocela da se otvaram, ali me niko nije (na srecu) pregledao te noci.
ctg je isto javio da su kontrakcije jace.
U 6:00 su mi ukljucilio drip, a oko 9 probusili vodenjak.
Voda je naravno bila zelena, mada ja mislim da je novi kakio tek usled delovanja dripa, i verujem u to, bar po njegovom ponasanju kasnije, a i nije bilio nikakve infekcije, pa cak je on jedini u sobi prosao bez infekcije oka.
Meni je bilo super, radjala sam.
Potpuno u svom tripu, sama sa muzem u apartmanu, sa povremenim obilascima babice koja je stvarno bila super super.
tiskala sam kako sam osecala, kontrolisano, i u sustini je sve bilo super.
spavala izmedju trudova.
doktorka je dosla da mi napravi malu epiziotomiju, takodje nepotrebnu jer pazite ovo - rekli su mu da prodise PREDPOSLEDNJI trud, verujte mi ja sam osecala da je njegova glavica vec prosla, i da je gotovo, a oni su me recnuli.
Da vam ne pricam da me nista njije peklo u predelu medjice, ma bas je bilo nepotrebno.
Ni doktorka nije toliko kriva, da je bial samnom malo duze u toku porodjaja, shvatila bi da ne treba. Ovako je samo malo secnula. Eto tako. 
2-3 sava.
Zato mi je popucao grlic, mada ne previse, a sta reci - vestacki oksitocin.
A novi nije imao bas malu glavicu - 36.

To je mojih 50 i kusur sati prave porodjane boli, skoro jednakog intenziteta, a u tako razlicitim okolnostima.

E da, inace, nisam ni vristala ni vikala, ni molila epiduralnu, bila sam potpuno tiha.

Eto citava prica sa porodjaja, ali u svetlu indukcije. Bas me zanima da li neko ima komentar na ovih par kljucnih dogadjaja i cinjenica.
Ako vas nisam udavila do boli, naravno  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

evo jednog novog istraživanja
http://www.cochrane.org/reviews/en/ab004945.html



> Plain language summary
> Induction of labour in normal pregnancies at or beyond term 
> A normal pregnancy lasts about 40 weeks from the start of the woman's last menstrual period, but anything from 37 to 42 weeks is considered within the normal range. Births before 37 weeks are considered premature because these babies often have breathing difficulties and other problems as some of their organs will not yet be fully matured, e.g. their livers. Births after 42 weeks seem to carry a slightly increased risk for the baby, and this review sought to find out if induction of labour at a prespecified time could reduce this increased risk or not. There are currently no tests that can tell if a baby would be better to be left in the womb or be induced and born, so arbitrary time limits have been suggested. The review of trials found 19 studies involving almost 8000 women given induction of labour at various times from 38 weeks to over 42 weeks' gestation; some were quite old trials and the quality was variable. The review grouped the trials by induction at (1) 37 to 40 weeks; (2) 41 completed weeks; and (3) 42 completed weeks, compared with waiting to a later date. *There were fewer baby deaths when a labour induction policy was implemented after 41 completed weeks or later.* However, such deaths were rare with either policy. Women's experiences and opinions about these choices have not been adequately evaluated.

----------


## mina30

S obzirom da je ovo topic o indukciji moze li mi netko reci je li mekonij (bebina prva kakica) pokazatelj da treba inducirati porod i zasto se to dogadja? Ne znam da li da otvorim novi topic ili moze i ovdje, nisam nigdje na pretrazniku nasla odgovor. Ja toliko silno zelim prirodan neinducirani porod, ali se isto tako zelim informirati jer ne zelim nastetiti svom djetetu.

----------


## TinnaZ

da okrenemo pitanje, ima li negdje nešto na internetu koji su sve mogući pristupi porodu ako je plodova voda mekonijska ?

Inače, Mina mislim da imaš nešto malo o tome na portalu pod 1000 razloga da vam ponude carski od Odenta (ili tako nekako).

----------


## mamazika

Još jedno o mekoniju: da li je manji rizik od udisanja mekonija ako se probuši vodenjak kod mekonijske plodne vode?

----------

